# Name your favorite metal band!



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 6, 2018)

Just the title and why.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

Iron Savior 




















There a German sci-fi power metal band that have one of the sickest sounding guitars and really deep vocals. All of their song lyrics are based on a major science fiction story the band came up with about an technologically advanced civilization that created a massive machine in the sky called The Iron Savior. Each album carries on to the next chapter of the story. 

Most of their songs talk about war, technology, space ships, empires, and cybernetic races.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 6, 2018)

Cool. I like Danzig myself because that's what I envision quality metal to be.


----------



## Deathless (Sep 9, 2018)

I am a metalhead myself so how can I avoid this thread! 
*Haken*: They're more of the Progressive metal side but I love them to death! I've seen them live like 2 and a half times (half because they were doing a Dream Theater tour with Mike Portnoy instead of their normal drummer Ray Hearne). I've met them once and will meet them again this November! They're such an amazing group of people that I love dearly and they mean so much to me <3
*Metal Allegiance*: They're a very large group of metal gods that actually just released their second album just 2 days ago with a celebration of a live show. I got into them because it's a band Mike Portnoy is in and everyone loves Portnoy!
*Dream Theater*: Do I really have to explain this? Even with the new drummer Mangini, they're still an amazing band!
*Slayer*: *FUCKIN SLAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYER *


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 9, 2018)

Close second


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 21, 2018)

Sonata Arctica because Tony Kakko is everything


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2018)

Melechesh. Starting a band in the so-called "Holy Land" and then getting kicked out is pretty fucking metal.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 22, 2018)

Well thats a hard choice because, there are quite some metal genres I enjoy. But here are some that realy sticked with me over the years.

Alcest - Post Metal






Korpiklaani - Folk Metal






Leichenwetter - Gothic Metal


----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Periphery. Especially the 2nd album. Its basicly a Sci-Fi metal opera. And its really varied in terms of Song set up and themes. 
The band is easily my fav in terms of creativity and originiallity. Riffs like these they make are hard to come bye. Melodic, yet fast and emotional.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 30, 2019)

That's a hard question, I certainly like my Alestorm and Metallica, but if I had to chose...

Iron Maiden is my go to for metal, even if it's some pretty old school metal. Still making music, to my surprise, Book of Souls came out only a few years ago. Can't really name a favourite song, Killers maybe, or 2 Minutes to Midnight, or maybe even Empire of the Clouds.


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 30, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Iron Maiden is my go to for metal, even if it's some pretty old school metal. Still making music, to my surprise, Book of Souls came out only a few years ago. Can't really name a favourite song, Killers maybe, or 2 Minutes to Midnight, or maybe even Empire of the Clouds.



Same!

Back in my youngen days, I might've said Kamelot. I used to be pretty big into metal from my senior year to my college days. These days not so much, ironically favoring new wave, synthpop and disco music which are all mortal enemies of metal. But if there's one band where I feel the occasional urge to pop in a round of Brave New World or Powerslave, it's the Irons.

I'm anticipating to see them this July for a first time.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 31, 2019)

Brocas Helm





Dio





I really like old metal


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 31, 2019)

Kyuss is goddamn amazing


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

Top five as of currently, five being the lowest:

1. Motörhead - Their whisky fueled, no nonsense approach to as well as genuine love for rock music makes them stand out to me both on sound and lyrical front. On top of that the band's rough, military inspired visual style greatly appeals to me and the band's members from Philty Animal to Mikkey Dee and, obviously the legend itself that is Lemmy, are all just plain ass motherf&#¤@!s.
2. Led Zeppelin - The same as with Motörhead, Led Zep's rough, ball busting style oozes the deep essence of rock 'n roll (especially on their live recordings) and it isn't far fetched to say that many of rock music's most recognizable riffs are handiwork of the band's legendary guitarist Jimmy Page. It should also be added that alongside groups like MC5 and the Sabbath, Led Zeppelin's approach to electric blues with heavy distortion, lengthy guitar solos and Roger Plants shrieking vocal performance practically birthed what ultimately became heavy metal
3. Black Sabbath - Heavy and evil blues sound mixed with Tony Iommi's endless supply of catchy riffs and the masterful vocal performance of any of the now legends who've held the seat of the band's main vocalist, there's simply little in Sabbath not to love for a metalhead like me who originates from the classic rock camp
4. Judas Priest - To me the ultimate heavy metal band. From the bluesy hard rock sensibility of their first couple albums to the classic heavy metal of Killing Machine, shrieking speed metal of Painkiller and the thrashy energy of Firepower, the group rips and tears no matter the decade and style. Also, both Rob Halford and "Ripper" Owens can put out screams to scare off Hell itself.
5. Slayer - Well, it's the motherf&#¤@!% Slayer, The Ramones of heavy metal. Fast, raw, straight to the point, no shit served thrash metal. At times a little edgy in their vocal content but all that redeemed by the unquestioned talent behind the band's members as well as the uncontained energy of their performances


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 31, 2019)

Ever since high school I've loved Rammstein, and as I've gotten older I can appreciate them even more! I love that they don't take themselves seriously and aren't afraid to be extremely risque when it comes to their lyrics and their videos.
I've a bit of a thing for Till Lindemann's voice too...

One of my favourites of theirs:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 31, 2019)

OVERKILL

They have a large and varied discography that finds a place in almost every playlist of mine, and so far I don't think they've ever truly had a bad album. There's a consistent quality that overcomes the quirks of the band that are most often criticized, like the vocal style and experimentation with the thrash genre (not very often you find doom, groove, or straight-up punk songs put into thrash albums). Last but not least, they respect bass and incorporate it good and loud.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 3, 2019)

Up the Irons!


----------



## Arvid (Apr 3, 2019)

Green Day is a Metal-Band, right?


----------



## Skittles (Apr 3, 2019)

I have too many to name!!

My go to normally is Amon Amarth though.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 14, 2019)

Iron Maiden or Type O Negative


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 14, 2019)

Arvid said:


> Green Day is a Metal-Band, right?


Green day is Emo punk.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

@Elliot Manowar, considering your name, yours is...Manowar.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> @Elliot Manowar, considering your name, yours is...Manowar.


Manowar is top tier stuff, even though the band is super pretentious and annoying.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 15, 2019)

Sabaton or FFDP


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 17, 2019)

Annihilator, they're criminally underrated and Jeff Waters is probably one of the best guitarists in thrash metal.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Revolver_Thotcelot said:


> Annihilator, they're criminally underrated and Jeff Waters is probably one of the best guitarists in thrash metal.


Alice In Hell!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 17, 2019)

Mick Gordon should qualify as a one man band.

Unless the heavy metal choir he's using intends to join him full-time.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 17, 2019)

If I'm to name the one for me... there is the one. KAT. Nothing furry there, the name means "Executioner". Basically, thrash metal with "satanic" themes. Singing exclusively in Polish, no English here, baby! (aside from one early "experimental" album which was... not too good). Heavy as f***, speedy and expressive, though they were also fond of ballads (some of them being sheer essence of despair that no doom metal can match) and various other experiments. So, for my absolute fave of faves:







Also a funny find related to them. Another of their cool songs received a fan-made 3D-animated toony videoclip. Quality of animation is surprisingly high for a fan work apparently from early 2000s, but it's recommended _not_ to watch it fullscreen as it's quite old indeed and the resolution very low:


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 19, 2019)

This is hard, I go through phases of bands and genres, and even songs.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 19, 2019)

Canadian raptor friend got me into some Judas Priest, not my favourite, but I like 'em.


----------



## Vamux (Aug 19, 2019)

Does Crossover Thrash count as close enough?
Because if so, D.R.I. all the way baby. Best Crossover Thrash band.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Canadian raptor friend got me into some Judas Priest, not my favourite, but I like 'em.


Judas Priest is top tier


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> This is hard, I go through phases of bands and genres, and even songs.


I’m guessing Black Sabbath is an all time favorite though?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 20, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m guessing Black Sabbath is an all time favorite though?


 Nah, they were the inventors and certainly have timeless songs but I think some of their most popular albums are overrated.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Nah, they were the inventors and certainly have timeless songs but I think some of their most popular albums are overrated.


Oh, I thought you liked them more since you’re using their mascot as profile pic


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 20, 2019)

Powerwolf, enough said.
Venom of venus is my favorite track in their newest album, sacrament of sin.
Also, Let there be night in the bonus track.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 20, 2019)

Does sludge / stoner metal count? It's been awhile since I've actually toked up but I still listen to Bongzilla and orange goblin. Love the hell out of both of them. Still listen to all other  types of metal but I really go to these two for the last 7 years.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 20, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Oh, I thought you liked them more since you’re using their mascot as profile pic


 It's hard to explain but it's more to do with the appreciation of what they did for the music industry. I love them because before them, it was just heavy music played by various bands but Black Sabbath carried the spirit of metal in their albums, they are the essence of the music genre and played a style of music ahead of their time. The lyrics/themes, the heaviness, the way the riffs sound, the atmosphere, and spirit, it was a recipe, a blueprint that was all there.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Powerwolf
Rob Zombie 
System of a Down

Defo top 3 for me, but I love the variety in this thread.


----------



## darkfurart (Aug 20, 2019)

Sabaton, Orphaned Land, Myrath, all BANGERS AND BOPS


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 21, 2019)

I love epic metal, not really a properly recognized genre, and there's a few that fall under that label but stuff along the lines of epic heavy/power like Heavy Load and some Manilla Road, a small amount of doom, finnish melodeth, like Children of Bodom, Wintersun, Kalmah, and some speedy neoclassical/shred stuff like Impellitteri and maybe Exmortus? Some Racer X songs are good too. I'm more fond of doomy sabbath and melodic dual-guitar harmony Maiden-esque kind of stuff, and Priest-esque when it's just traditional heavy metal done right or better than Priest with bands like Anthem (Japan), and maybe Holy Mother. I love how finnish melodeath incorporate various classical metal styles beautifully into a modern form.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I love epic metal, not really a properly recognized genre, and there's a few that fall under that label but stuff along the lines of epic heavy/power like Heavy Load and some Manilla Road, a small amount of doom, finnish melodeth, like Children of Bodom, Wintersun, Kalmah, and some speedy neoclassical/shred stuff like Impellitteri and maybe Exmortus? Some Racer X songs are good too. I'm more fond of doomy sabbath and melodic dual-guitar harmony Maiden-esque kind of stuff, and Priest-esque when it's just traditional heavy metal done right or better than Priest with bands like Anthem (Japan), and maybe Holy Mother. I love how finnish melodeath incorporate various classical metal styles beautifully into a modern form.



Have you listened to Gyze from Japan?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 22, 2019)

Vinfang said:


> Have you listened to Gyze from Japan?


 I have not.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 22, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I have not.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 23, 2019)

Vinfang said:


>


 Eh, I'm not really into j-pop-metal, with a few exceptions being artists within the neoclassical spectrum, like Galneryus.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 24, 2019)

Impossible to choose one, so here are five in no particular order ...

Fear Factory
Strapping Young
Gojira
Amorphis
Lamb of God
Mudvayne
Megadeth


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Impossible to choose one, so here are five in no particular order ...
> 
> Fear Factory
> Strapping Young
> ...


brbr DENG brbr DENG


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 24, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Eh, I'm not really into j-pop-metal, with a few exceptions being artists within the neoclassical spectrum, like Galneryus.



Ah, gyze is mostly a black metal band, that is their odd ball song.

The style you describe is like j-rock with metal influences, more similar to jam project.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 24, 2019)

Vinfang said:


> Ah, gyze is mostly a black metal band, that is their odd ball song.
> 
> The style you describe is like j-rock with metal influences, more similar to jam project.


 I don't listen to much rock, unless it's the late 60s-early 70s psychedelic progressive jazz type stuff, or early heavy metal (proto-metal), which would have been considered just "heavy rock" back then before it became its own genre in the mid-late 70s.

Here's some of what I like as far as anything considered "rock" goes because you know metal was right around the corner:











Also: 





 pretty good instrument sound here.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 24, 2019)

*FUCKIN SLAYERRRRRRRRRRR*
*



*


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 24, 2019)

Unexpect, for the beautiful 9-string basslines.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 24, 2019)

Behemoth. I'm a big fan of metal with religious undertones and messages. Powerwolf is another close favorite


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 27, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Behemoth. I'm a big fan of metal with religious undertones and messages. Powerwolf is another close favorite


Behemoth is fantastic! Not a huge fan of their latest album but The Satanist is the best thing they’ve ever done!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 1, 2019)

Did I forget to mention Machinae Supremacy? I did. My bad.


----------

